# Collectors value?



## Slochteren (Jun 1, 2018)

I got 2 off those boards and some white IC's, just scrap them or is there any collector interested in them, or some info about them would be nice.
Any esimate au yield for those boards?











thanks Paul


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 1, 2018)

I would possibly be interested in the board if it is in good shape... shoot me message with pics of the front and back and a price if you have one in mind.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 2, 2018)

Is there any maker or product number on the large board?

It looks like a memory board from a large computer but I don't recognize the model.

The white ceramics are also hard to see any company mark so it's hard to say what it is. Maybe it has collector values but I don't know.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 2, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> Is there any maker or product number on the large board?
> 
> It looks like a memory board from a large computer but I don't recognize the model.
> 
> ...




It’s hard to say for certain since the photos are fuzzy, but but the gold capped DRAM chips on the board appear to be Motorola parts. The top white 40 pin ceramic chip appears to be a NEC Z80 processor equivalent, but I’m not sure what the logos are on the other two? The 24 pin chips in the center are Fairchild 256x4 SRAMs. The smaller chips on the right may be memory also, and have Hewlett Packard house-numbers on them (1820-xxx).


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 3, 2018)

The top left white chip seems to be a NEC D7220AD, about 50 mg of gold in that one.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=7056
Yeah, I refined one as I still have about 100+ more.  

I've sold them on ebay for 5 to 10 dollars each now and then.

Göran


----------



## Slochteren (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you for the info, also the nec has not really a collectors vallue.

3 Links to Higher Res foto's

http://leer.mepro.nl/hr1.jpg
http://leer.mepro.nl/hr2.jpg
http://leer.mepro.nl/hr3.jpg


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 5, 2018)

I did some digging, the UNIVAC name on the backside of the PCB was the linchpin that got me going. It took about half an hour but I found it. Seems to be a 32 kWord memory board for the UNIVAC 1100/80 or 1100/60 computers.
Look at page 26 in http://bitsavers.org/pdf/univac/1100/History_and_Evolution_of_1100_2200_Mainframe_Technology_Nov90.pdf

This should have collectors value. How much I have no idea of.

Of the white ceramics I suspect that the Texas Instruments 2001 and 2002 chips might have collectors value, the other ones probably not.

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 5, 2018)

It may or may not have a lot of collector value but that memory board
sure is "eye candy" and that sells! 8)


----------



## anachronism (Jun 7, 2018)

glorycloud said:


> It may or may not have a lot of collector value but that memory board
> sure is "eye candy" and that sells! 8)



You're so right there!


----------

